# 6:1 gear reducer on Briggs 8hp



## hobbithead (Jun 22, 2010)

I've got an 8hp B&S mortar mixer motor with a 6:1 gear reducer. Motor is shot, so I was going to put the reducer on another engine. After I pulled the reducer off, there is a pinion gear on the end of the crankshaft, which looks like it is milled on. Does anyone know about these? Can I get a pinion that can be mounted on a keyed shaft, or will I have to get an engine that has the pinion milled on the crankshaft? Thanks for any info.


----------



## hobbithead (Jun 22, 2010)

I found the answer to my own question. A small engine repairman I just happened to meet the other day said I would need an engine with the milled crankshaft. I might just try to rebuild the old one, so get ready for more questions.


----------

